# Chocolate Lovers Unite



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I know several of us have chocolate havs on the forum. Thought I'd start a thread so we can post pics and see the differences in our chocolates. Let's see who I remember....Kimberly's got Mousse, there's Cocotini, Dusty, Scooter, and Paige's pup...Nigel?? Who am I missing? Show me your chocolate!! Can you guys tell I've been trying to diet and haven't had chocolate in a freaking month??

I'll start if off with Cricket and her big chocolate nose!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's Dusty's eyes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh yummmmm. I am a chocoholic.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Bring 'em on! :whoo:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Kim- great idea!! I was thinking it's been awhile since we had a chocolate thread and with Valentine's Day coming- it's perfect timing!
Here's Cocotini- her coloring has not changed much. She may be a little darker chocolate with less red highlights.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

*I love chocolates too*

Our Paco is a chocolate. He started out dark brown with tan paws and some tan in his face. But at a year old, he is mainly tan and silver with lots of dark brown points. I fear we will not recognize him after his next haircut. I can't choose what is cuter in a chocolate - the brown button nose or the light eyes full of expression.

Here he is two weeks ago on his first birthday:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paco is beautiful...I could not choose between the eyes and the nose...good thing you get them both. I love his coloring too. and a very cute puppy cut.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a few minutes to hunt down some photos of Dusty over time. Except for the two puppy pictures, they are in order. In the puppy shots, she's the one on the right. The next one is Dusty at seven months when we got her, at one year, and at two years. She'll be three in march. Over the last several months, much of her head has turned a shade of gold, she is caramel behind her ears, and her tail has quite a bit of gold also. Her ears are still very dark at the tips. She's been several flavors of chocolate already!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love all these gorgeous pups! I'm craving chocolate now!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Paco is really pretty! I guess I'm a little partial to the "flavored" chocolates! Cocotini is stunning though, and I've always thought Cricket had the cutest mustache! 
I can't wait to see more chocolate photos!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a chocoholic, too! The color change-range is fascinating! Cocotini is still so dark, and Paco and Dusty became so light! They are all fun to look at!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh No Lina...does this mean a 3rd!!! ound:

Let me get a good pic of Finnegan's eyes then I'll post


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

micki2much said:


> Oh No Lina...does this mean a 3rd!!! ound:
> 
> Let me get a good pic of Finnegan's eyes then I'll post


LOL! No, I want actual chocolate to eat! YUM!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK..I have the worse camera on earth, finnegan's eyes are the most beautiful amber color but I can not capture it  So here is my choc love (or terror ound
















I think he looks alot like Lucy, they are Choc. Sables


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina said:


> LOL! No, I want actual chocolate to eat! YUM!


Yea, Yea, Yea Lina...talk to me in 8 months ound: - And, I want a camera like yours, and of course you have to give me lessons!!!ound:
OMG all these chocolates are SOOOO beautiful!!! Cocotini has such a rich color (dark chocolate, my fav) and Crickets markings (like white and milk chocolate...love that too) and Dusty's eyes, those beautiful eyes...(like a soft blended chocolate) OK, I'm running to the "sweet drawer" before I get another puppy!!!!!!! ound:ound:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll take one of each :biggrin1: This has to be the best type of chocolate as it doesn't damage your diet haha


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

*Unavoidable fact*

Michelle,

Finnegan is adorable. I can imagine his eyes just by looking at Paco. I must say, however, chocolate sables lighten. They make the cutest puppies, and in my humble opinion, the cutest adults. Fortunately, they keep their amber eyes and adorable brown noses. Paco's eyes still stop people on the street, but they never mentioned his hair color, when he was a puppy or now. In any case, as you probably know, you cannot expect the hair color on a sable to last (whether they are chocolate or standard black pigment). Here is Paco at 9 weeks when we brought him home. Compare to the photo I posted earlier of him at a year old. While I am pleased that the adult coat on his back is growing in a somewhat unusual shade...a deep tan rather than cream, I don't even know if that will last!! Regardless, every havanese is, by the nature of the breed, adorable, and by the time one of our own sables changes color, the bond is too strong to make it matter in the least. In our case, we'd love Paco just as much with dark brown eyes, a black nose and a white coat!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the different eye colors... 

Cricket's coat has changed very little since she was a puppy. The biggest change is the ticking which seems to grow by the day.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Harvey, Paco so soooo sweet (no chocolate pun intended ound!!! And that Luke is a show stopper too! I expect that Finnegan will lighten, and you are right, it will not matter in the least. I do however love the sable coloring while it lasts! 

Kim - this was a great valentine post!!!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bailey is a chocolate with green eyes. He was born dark and is almost a cream now. People also stop us to see his eyes. He just turned one and I am still amaze every day when i look into his eyes.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OPPPs I forgot to attache the pictures. Look how dark he was when he was born...


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I love seeing the color changes that so many have gone through. They all have kept their cute little brown noses- I know I've heard of some dilutes that lose their brown pigment,too.
The eyes are so interesting. Cocotini has brown eyes,but they have some flecks of green that make them so beautiful. I've never been able to capture them with a camera. Keep the pictures coming!!!! I never get tired of chocolate!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They're all such beautiful dogs. The color changes over time with Dusty and Paco are fascinating. 
Gina


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Colleen,

What an adorable pair you have!!!! They both look so happy in all their photos. Bailey probably holds the record for color change from newborn to adult. And those green eyes.........


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Colleen,
How old is Bailey? He really has lightened up and he has very striking eyes!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ME LOVE chocolate!!!!! Oh, how I love a Choc. Hav, and the variations seen here are just beautiful. Paco's coat seems quite unique. I really love the silver and dk. brown tips he has! 

Dusty has always been beautiful in my eyes and I really love her lashes. Cocotini, you are stunning, girl! How much does she weigh, Jocelyne? She seems petite and I was wondering. 

Wow, look at the eyes on Bailey! I can see why that would stop people on the street. I love them! Finnegan is so darn cute. He always makes me think of a naughty, little boy, full of spunk but one who loves with all his heart. 

Rory, has a choc. girl that is very pretty. I've been enjoying all her daily pics in the Jan. Challenge thread. 

If I could, I'd love a Choc. or Red Hav one day. sigh............


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You made me eat them!!! Chocolate is mention over and over it made me go eat half, BIG bag of M & M's!! They were sooooooooo good I couldn't stop eating until I made myself half sick! YOUR FAULT!

Bailey is a year old. each puppy, adult pictures are adorable. Marj somed up eveything I was thinking. All Hav owners are so lucky to find this breed....I love them all! 

One thing I noticed is the redness/coloring around some of the eyes a choc trait or Hav? Simba doesn't have it but Bailey does..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Everyone's photos are beautiful! Someday I WILL have a Chocolate Hav!!! 

I may have to wait awhile for her since I have 3 dogs and a cat (and 3 birds). I'm afraid 4 might send me over the edge in terms of crazy dog lady status with my friends, neighbors, and certain family members. I just tell them that this is what happens when you can't have kids!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Marj - you are sooooo RIGHT on about Finnegan!!! ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bailey's eyes are stunning! Marj I want one of each color too...the problem is my boys keep changing so don't know what color to get!!! neither will turn red... I don't think. So I keep coming back to a red little girl...with green eyes... 

Calling out Marie!!! Bella needs to be in this thread.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Marg, Cocotini is very petite. She is 14 mos old and I haven't weighed her for a couple of months, but she was around 7 and a half pounds at 12 months- I am going to weigh her soon.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, how I love chocolate!!

Lucy is now a little over 7 months and 8.6 lbs. She is starting to get lighter and blowing her coat!! I broke down and cliped some off around her legs and ears, because she was just getting too matted. And I have to admit, I wanted to see what colors were underneath. ;-)

Bad hair day....









Good hair day....









Snowy Lucy.......


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OH..there's my Lucy - Rory I've been waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I need a Finnegan picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, wait...I just found the Finnegan pics!! *I think that's LUCY!!!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

For some reason I am craving chocolate kisses now. DH is really loving this thread, he has a big thing for the chocolate ones.

Rory you are planning on coming to one of our MA playdates this year with your two cuties right :ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's my sweet little chocolate guy! His nose is pink and brown, everyone notices his nose and comments on it. His eyes seem brown but in the sun I see green and gold in them. I don't know if I could get a pic of it but I'll ask DH to try. He's lying on a chair in the living room/office where my computer is, he hangs out there if I have the computer in here.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here he is when he was about 3 1/2 months old. Seems like his face is lightening a little bit.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lucy is beautiful...good, bad or snowy day!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Leeann- we may be able to work in a playdate this summer. :becky:

I'll keep my eyes open for more info.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Ann...Scooter's nose!!!!! I could kiss that nose alllllllllll day!!!! What a cutie pie! 

Rory, Lucy and Finnegan look so much alike, I can not wait to see the color change as they grow. 
Oh and did I mention...I LOVE Chocolate... but don't tell Seamus ound:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Love these dogs! Way too cute and beautiful.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

All your chocolates are beautiful! I just love how you can see so much expression in those light eyes.


----------



## dude's mom (Aug 6, 2008)

We adore our little chocolate girl! Mojito is about 8 months old and her fur has a beautiful reddish brown hue. Her eyes are hazel. Her nose looks a bit pinker than some of the other chocolates.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The name Mojito is great! I really like those drinks but it's the one I can't ever seem to make properly.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

These different types of coats really interest me. Look at how curly Scooter is and Lucy is almost straight! There are so many variations, yet they all have the same facial expressions and eyes.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is a frizz-ball, just like me! ound:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

The breeder I got Lucy from has a cute chocolate, for sale, that's choco and white. What a cutie!
http://www.havaneseworld.com/interest.htm


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

sweater32 said:


> OPPPs I forgot to attache the pictures. Look how dark he was when he was born...


OH MY THOSE EYES! GORGEOUS!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

sigh...............


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ohhh, I shouldn't have looked. Wouldn't she/he make an adorable sibling to the boys! I wish, I wish but know what DH would say to another


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute...IWAP!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> She's so cute...IWAP!!!


Go for it, Ann! You only have one...you can handle a puppy...:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL, that's what I keep telling DH. It's the kids that will put me over the edge, not dogs! I don't think I can drop kids off at the pound though can I?


----------

